# Identifying a real archangel pigeon



## jrmusic.music (8 mo ago)

Good day i bought this show pigeon from a frend and he said it is an archangel show pigeon can you help me to identify it and give me some tips on how to breed them to be show pigeons


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No photo attached. Can you try again?


----------



## jrmusic.music (8 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> No photo attached. Can you try again?


Sorry let me try again


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, yes that bird is an Archangel


----------



## jrmusic.music (8 mo ago)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, yes that bird is an Archangel


Thank you now i just need tips on how to breed them corectly


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, the first thing is getting him or her a mate then they need a nestbox to build there nest in, there are things the birds need to stay healthy, they need good pigeon feed they will need grit and vitiamins and apple cider vinegar in there water once a week give them a bath at least once a week, there are more things to know i am sure some other members will post some more things you will need


----------

